

Nokia World 2011 starts tomorrow - drodil
http://events.nokia.com/nokiaworld/

======
milkingcowboy77
Are we going to see the Mango in action inside a Nokia phone?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Yes, but a lot of the leaks suggest these might be mid-range phones,
unfortunately. And a U.S. launch in 2011 seems unlikely.

~~~
wanorris
It's like everyone involved with Windows Phone is looking for reasons to take
potential customers and make them keep saying "Well, maybe I want one of these
at some point, but clearly today isn't the day to go buy one."

First, cut and paste is coming at some point, then it was delayed. Then Mango
is coming at some point with multitasking and a bunch of other stuff. Now,
handsets newer than a year old are only slowly trickling out, the country with
the best OS-supported services is late getting them, and the handsets may or
may not be coming to any given customer's carrier anyway.

To say nothing of all the time this gives people to settle in permanently with
iPhone or Android in the meantime.

It's like a business school case study in how to keep customers from taking
action.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
On the contrary, I'm very happy with the way things are happening. Sure, I
hope to wake up tomorrow and here that the Nokia Searay is real, is awesome,
and is available to buy immediately (with free same-day shipping). That would
be awesome.

But the reality is that the first batches of Windows Phones did not sell well.
There are a lot of reasons for it, there is a lot of blame to go around.
Nevertheless it's understandable that the carriers weren't urgent to get more
Windows Phones. They do seem to be relatively excited about Mango, though. The
Focus S seems like a pretty awesome phone to me. As does the Titan. As does
(hopefully, if it's real) the Searay.

------
stuaxo
Since they've gone MS I couldn't care less.

~~~
barranger
I've never quite understood this "I don't know what it is, but I hate it"
attitude.

Have we really gotten ourselves into the situation where we have to blindly
follow the PR from our favorite phone manufacturer and piss any competing
announcement before it's even announced?

~~~
hapless
Judging from the agenda, Nokia World is primarily for developers.

Nokia Series 60 sold 116 million handsets a year, 36% worldwide market share.

Windows Phone 7 has roughly a 2% worldwide market share.

Yes, it's very easy to say "I don't know what it is, but I hate it." At a 2%
market share, it doesn't make commercial sense for developers to pay
attention.

